# Best Way to Cook Green Beans



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

So I have finished canning this round of green beans and I have about 3 quarts left over. I want to cook them for supper tonight, but I have never been able to cook beans and have them taste good. How do y'all cook them?

TIA


----------



## Sanibean (Apr 8, 2010)

I add ham and potatoes to my green beans. Husband just about rolls around in the pot he likes so much.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I wrap in foil with some onion and a little olive oil and throw on the grill


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

MIL used to cook with tomato and garlic.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If we're talking fresh green beans, I like to stir fry them with pork strips and seasoned with some garlic, ginger, soy sauce and crushed red peppers.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

CF that does sound good!

I like fresh snaps (even young whole) with little new potatoes and a little salt/pepper.

Start the beans to cooking with seasonings and, after they boil about 2 minutes, add the small Irish potatoes "whole". Continue cooking until all is tender and serve with cornbread.


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

I like mine steamed. I steam them for about 8 minutes and then toss them with olive oil, and lots of salt and pepper. They're still just a little crunchy, my 5 year old calls them green bean fries.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Oh my, that stir fry skillet looks yummy! I wish my DH would try something like that.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I just dug potatoes and picked beans. Threw a few in a pressure cooker 3 -4 minutes under pressure. Serve with a little butter on top. Or throw some ham chunks and onion in with it.


Next will be Cabin Fever stir fry. Been lookin for somethin like that


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

A beef bouillon cube or 2, some bacon grease or a strip of bacon/ham hock, a little salt and about 8-10 minutes in a pressure cooker. And cornbread, must have cornbread.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I ended up adding some ham jowl because that is what I had in the freezer. Some salt and pepper and I thought I was done, then with all this talk about potatoes I had to go out and check mine. I dug enough to add to the beans. I don't have any fresh onions or I would be adding them too. What do y'all think about adding some dehydrated onions?

I've been concentrating on these beans and I have no clue what else we are having tonight. lol


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

KyMama said:


> I ended up adding some ham jowl because that is what I had in the freezer. Some salt and pepper and I thought I was done, then with all this talk about potatoes I had to go out and check mine. I dug enough to add to the beans. I don't have any fresh onions or I would be adding them too. What do y'all think about adding some dehydrated onions?
> 
> I've been concentrating on these beans and I have no clue what else we are having tonight. lol


Any kind of Onion

Cornbread to go with it of course 
Or some french bread for juice dippin 


Chocolate Cake or Old Fashion Cream Pie !! LOL


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I threw some of my dehydrated in there and they sure are good. My family has been eating a little sparse these past few days because of the canning so I think I am going to fry up some pork chops, maybe a few banana peppers, I've got a couple cukes I'm gonna slice into some salt water, and cornbread of course. You might be pushing your luck to get a cake or pie out of me right now. I think I have some strawberries in the freezer though if they need more food. lol


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

One easy way to cook them is toss with olive oil and a bit of salt or garlic salt, put on a baking sheet and stick them in the oven. They don't take long to roast.

We have lots of green beans, beets, and potatoes, so I make a cold salad with them all. 
Roast the beets, boil the potatoes, steam the beans, and chill everything. Hardboil some eggs, too, if you like. Toss the potatoes with olive oil, salt, and whatever herbs you like. Toss the beets with a little bit of balsamic or apple cider vinegar. I put the potatoes and beets in the center of a big dish and encircle them with the beans. Peeled and quartered eggs are placed here and there. A bit of bacon scattered on the top wouldn't be bad either. Homemade garlic/mustard or mayo dressing is drizzled over everything, with more dressing on the side. 
With a loaf of good bread and maybe a peach pie, it's a good dinner for a hot summer evening.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Ham, bean and potato soup. Sausage and vegetable soup. Stir-fried with just about any meat. Casseroles. Steamed, grilled, you name it. I love them raw out of the garden too!

Go to allrecipes.com and type in green beans in the ingredient search. That will give you lots of ideas and recipes.

We're eating them 2-3x a week right now in some form or another.

Carol


----------



## nebula5 (Feb 4, 2003)

If you like Indian food, or are willing to give it a try:

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/guferati-indian-green-beans/detail.aspx


----------



## maters (May 25, 2011)

I like them roasted- light coating of olive oil, salt and pepper. 400 degrees until wrinkly and slightly brown.

Also, cooked with tomatoes. Saute garlic and onion a little, add green beans and an appropriate amount of tomaotes (fresh is best) and cook until beans are soft. Add salt, pepper, good quality paprika. Fresh basil, oregano, or thyme are also good. Sometimes I add a little bit of minced kalamata olives at the end.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

This is a wonderful recipe!

GREENS BEAN ALMONDINE

Ingredients

1 pound Fresh green beans (about 3 cups)
1 teaspoon Light margarine
1/4 cup Low-sodium vegetable or chicken broth
1 tablespoon Chopped fresh oregano or 1 teaspoon dried, crumbled
Freshly ground pepper to taste
1 cup Frozen pearl onions (about 4 ounces)
2 tablespoons Sliced almonds
1/4 cup Seasoned bread crumbs

Preparation

Trim green beans and slice into 2-inch sections.

In a large nonstick skillet, heat margarine over medium-high heat. Add green beans and sautee 1 to 2 minutes, stirring constantly so beans cook evenly.

Add broth, oregano, and pepper; sautee for 20 to 30 seconds.

Add onions. Cook, covered, over medium-low heat for 6 to 8 minutes, or until beans are tender-crisp.

Meanwhile, in a small nonstick pan over medium heat, dry-roast almonds, stirring occasionally, for 2 to 3 minutes. Sprinkle bread crumbs and almonds over cooked beans.

Cooks Tip on Fresh Green Beans: When green beans are in season, buy extra to freeze. Trim and slice beans. Blanch them in boiling water to cover by 1 inch for 1 minute. Remove them from the hot water and run them under cold water. Cool beans, then freeze them for up to 6 months. Thaw and use in this recipe as directed.

this if from the American Heart Association

I use frozen green beans because the fresh in the stores look so bad.


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

I like to blanch the beans, then "pan fry" them in a skillet where I've cooked up some diced bacon. When the beans are just about at the texture I like, I toss in some diced onion.


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

maters said:


> I like them roasted- light coating of olive oil, salt and pepper. 400 degrees until wrinkly and slightly brown.
> 
> Also, cooked with tomatoes. Saute garlic and onion a little, add green beans and an appropriate amount of tomaotes (fresh is best) and cook until beans are soft. Add salt, pepper, good quality paprika. Fresh basil, oregano, or thyme are also good. Sometimes I add a little bit of minced kalamata olives at the end.


These look great. I hate green beans when they're cooked with meat and so many preparations do that. Thank you for the ideas on ways to change them up!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Pressure cooker,with new potatoes, cook, open lid, add a little cream, serve. OR steamed with a little sea salt and garlic pepper with a pat of butter....James


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I fry up some bacon, then throw the beans in with the bacon. Simple and simply wonderful.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Fry up some bacon and onion. Leave a few TBSP of bacon grease in the kettle. Add the beans and water, then boil until they are tender. Drain well. Add salt, pepper & butter to taste. This time of year I make literally a gallon at a time. We eat them for lunch and supper.


----------

